# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Τηλεόραση >  SERVICE MANUAL PANASONIC TV

## BILLYSBOY

Καλησπερα, ψαχνω το service manual για την τηλεοραση 
PANASONIC TX-25CK1C/M. Εχει προβλημα με την εικονα. ξεκιναει κανονικα αλλα δεν υπαρχει εικονα κ βγαζει κατι σαν ρομβο με φωτεινοτητα στο κεντρο της οθονης. Που να επικεντρωθω? Καποιο site συνηθεις βλαβες?

----------


## ικαρος10

καλημερα κοιτα σε αυτο το site για βλαβες   http://www.avrepair.info/faults/TVFAULT.HTM

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

το σασί είναι το  Z8

----------


## BILLYSBOY

Δε μπορω να βρω το σχεδιο και δεν ξερω τι να μετρησω αν μπορειτε να βοηθησετε..

----------


## ezizu

Βασίλη γεία σου.Φαντάζομαι ότι η τηλεόραση λειτουργεί με ήχο και δεν σβύνει μόνη της μετά από λίγο.Τσέκαρε το ολοκληρωμένο του vertical α) για ψυχρές β)για τάσεις τροφοδοσίας γ)παλμούς εισόδου - εξόδου κ.λ.π. Πιθανών να έχεις εκεί πρόβλημα ,ίσως και το ίδιο το ολοκληρωμένο να έχει πάθει ζημιά.

----------


## BILLYSBOY

Ευχαριστω ολους για τη βοηθεια. Τωρα εχω το εξης προβλημα, την αναβω τη τηλεοραση κ μετα απο δεκα περιπου δευτερολεπτα σβηνει. Κ το λαμπακι της αναμονης αναβοσβηνει συνεχεια. Τι μπορει να ειναι?

----------


## ezizu

'Οταν ανοίγεις την τηλεόραση και μέχρι να πέσει σε standby , η οθόνη έχει προλάβει να ανάψει και αν ναί τι δείχνει;Αυτό το σασί ( Ζ8 ) έχει κύκλωμα προστασίας που ελέγχει διάφορα επιμέρους κυκλώματα όπως:vertical,οριζόντιο-υψηλής τάσης,διάφορες τάσεις τροφοδοσίας ,κ.λ.π.Το vertical το τσέκαρες;Δες και για ψυχρές κολήσεις στο Μ/Τ υψηλής τάσης.

----------


## BILLYSBOY

Φιλε μου η τηλεοραση δουλευει αλλαξα εναν ηλεκτρολυτικο και ειναι ενταξει.

----------


## ezizu

ΟΚ. Θα ήθελες να μας πεις ποιός πυκνωτής ήταν και σε ποιό κύκλωμα βρίσκοταν, απλά για να υπάρχει η πληροφορία και για άλλους φίλους στο forum που ίσως αντιμετοπίσουν παρόμοια βλάβη κάποια στιγμή.

----------


## BILLYSBOY

Ειναι ο μικρος πυκνωτης 1μF με ασημι κελυφος κοντα στο vertical

----------


## Billad

καλησπερα.
εχω την ιδια tv και στην αρχη μ εβγαζε το προβλημα με τις 'κουρτινες'  στο πλαι, και μετα απο λιγο καιρο δεν ανοιγει καθολου.οταν πατας το  κουμπι για να ανοιξει κανει πως παει να ανοιξει και μετα αναβοσβηνει το  led μπροστα.
αλλαξα το bc 557 και το πυκνωτη κοντα στο vertical αλλα τιποτα.επισης δεν εχω τα 24v στο 6ποδαρακι του vertical.
καποια βοηθεια...
Ευχαριστω!

----------


## ezizu

Βασίλη γεία σου.Για αρχή  πρέπει να δείς αν λειτουργεί το κύκλωμα οριζοντίου-υψηλής τάσης.Αν αυτό το κύκλωμα δεν λειτουργεί ,δεν θα έχεις τα 24V  στο πόδι 6 του vertical ,και η TV θα σβύνει φυσιολογικά.Οπότε ξεκινάς μετρώντας το τρανζίστορ υψηλής τάσης. Άν πάλι το κύκλωμα υψηλής-οριζοντίου λειτουργεί ,μέτρησε τις διόδους: D553 ,D402,D401,D510 και τους πυκνωτές : C566, C556, C406.

----------


## Billad

Γειά σου ezizu.Μέτρησα το τραντζίστορ υψηλής και δεν έχει τάση,οπότε μάλλον θέλει αλλαγμα αυτο;

----------


## ezizu

Γεία σου Βασίλη.Μέτρα ωμικά το τρανζίστορ υψηλής για να δείς σε τι κατάσταση βρίσκεται (αν είναι καμμένο, ή βραχυκυκλωμένο,ή αν εχεί διαρροή,ή αν είναι οκ.).Δεν ξέρω την γνώση και την εμπειρία σου στα ηλεκτρονικά και στις τηλεοράσεις ,αλλά χρειάζεται μεγάλη προσοχή  στις τάσεις ,όταν ελέγχεις αυτά τα κυκλώματα.

----------

